# Trying to convice my niece



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

she is good enough. most really good artists don't have a clue how to self promote.

how old is she?


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Wow, those are awesome!


----------



## Jana F (Feb 13, 2015)

Absolutely she could be selling these... there's lots of online communities (like deviantart.com) where artists can post and share their work with other artists where if nothing else she may gain some confidence getting critiques from other working artists. If you have any local stock shows or western events she might do well to get a small booth and just put her work on display... or better yet, she should have her first "gallery show" at any local gallery or really any location that will have her for free/cheap. I think just getting her work out there will get her enough response that she'll start to believe she's the artist she obviously is.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Is she for real? Her drawings look like photographs that have those color filters on them. They're amazing!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

tinyliny said:


> she is good enough. most really good artists don't have a clue how to self promote.
> 
> how old is she?


She's in her twenties. I'm not sure if she doesn't know how to self promote or if she is too lazy or both. I'm not really sure what's holding her back.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I actually like the third one the best, as it shows a kind of freedom and artistic expresssion that I find appealing. get her to come on here, and I will talk to here. displaying my equine art here was what got me back into doing art. I now have occasional portrait commissions and have some artwork in a gallery!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

tinyliny said:


> I actually like the third one the best, as it shows a kind of freedom and artistic expresssion that I find appealing. get her to come on here, and I will talk to here. displaying my equine art here was what got me back into doing art. I now have occasional portrait commissions and have some artwork in a gallery!


That's actually how my dog looks. She captured his expression perfectly. His name is Smilin' Joe, I call him Joe of course. He's thirteen and still looks like a pup.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm thinking that she finds portrait work boring, but I think she could make a partial living at it.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

it's not a good paying job. sometimes I can do a portrait in 4 hours. sometimes, I have to start all over again, since it didnt' come out right the first time. so then I am getting like 5$ per hour. not gonna get rich.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

tinyliny said:


> it's not a good paying job. sometimes I can do a portrait in 4 hours. sometimes, I have to start all over again, since it didnt' come out right the first time. so then I am getting like 5$ per hour. not gonna get rich.


Yes, I understand. It takes her about four to six hours depending on how big it is and how much detail. One time she locked herself in her room and did a 36"x48" semi nude with some kind of crayon. She came out three days later and said that she felt like she gave birth to it. lol It was exquisite.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The biggest drawback to artists is that they see flaws in their work that no one else sees and therefore doesn't think it's good enough to sell.


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

I would definitely pay her to do a portrait of my horse, that's for sure! They're gorgeous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

For some people turning their artwork into a living takes away the connection and enjoyment they have from their work. Yes, her art is wonderful but the most you can do is make the suggestion. I know several amazing artists who just don't _want_ to do it for a living (either because it's a fun hobby only, or because they see that they're not going to make a killing, and just don't think that its worth it).


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

alexischristina said:


> For some people turning their artwork into a living takes away the connection and enjoyment they have from their work. Yes, her art is wonderful but the most you can do is make the suggestion. I know several amazing artists who just don't _want_ to do it for a living (either because it's a fun hobby only, or because they see that they're not going to make a killing, and just don't think that its worth it).


Yes,I agree with you but we are talking about a girl who is very intelligent, very right brained, very talented and has a hard time working for other people because she comes to her own conclusions and wants to do things her way.
Why not use the talent that was handed to you and do your own thing? You don't have to make a killing to be happy.


----------

